# Monarch's Sinbad



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Couldn't seem to get anything finished for the last three months, but I finally declared this one done. As I say, though, figures are not my thing. But I've been enjoying them lately.


http://www.inpayne.com/temp/sinbad3.jpg


http://www.inpayne.com/temp/sinbad2.jpg


http://www.inpayne.com/temp/sinbad1.jpg







Yeah his eyes are a little funky, but they're SO SMALL!

I tried some irridescent paint on this one on the jade statue, the reptiles, and his irises.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Couldn't seem to get anything finished for the last three months, but I finally declared this one done. As I say, though, figures are not my thing...


Maybe not, but you're far better at painting flesh tones than I am and I've been trying for nearly 50 years. Or maybe you're just disappointed because there weren't as many opportunities to weather the parts like your military aircraft kits.  Regardless, nice work!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work - colors really pop out at ya!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hm, interesting that his boots and jacket look blue in the pics. They're Tamiya purple! I'll have to adjust the color balance when I put him on my website.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I was able to click and view the images in Terryr's repost. I like the flesh tones and the eyes.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

John P said:


> Hm, interesting that his boots and jacket look blue in the pics. They're Tamiya purple! I'll have to adjust the color balance when I put him on my website.


The boots and jacket look blue to me as well. It might be the flash saturartion causing the red to wash out of the purple. 

Wow, I have been looking at threads on my tablet at the same time and the boots and jacket are even bluer there!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well this is certainly a new problem.


I did up my presentation page in the meantime, so maybe going to the site itself will solve the problem:


Sinbad by Monarch Models


I also color-corrected the pics towards the purple. I shoot with a 4-light photo flood setup with the camera set for indoor light. It usually needs a little kick toward the blue in post, but this time I needed to add red to get the purple right. The green background paper may have had something to do with I - I notice it often causes green light spill. Maybe I should have used my purple paper, but I wanted to contrast the vest. It's always a learning process.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I do like your paint job on that model!

You might want to put a flat black dot on the upper flat oval of tha lamp- that should be the opening where the flame comes out...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Richard Baker said:


> I do like your paint job on that model!
> 
> You might want to put a flat black dot on the upper flat oval of tha lamp- that should be the opening where the flame comes out...


It's a cap to keep the genie in.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That is nice work JP.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Nice work on this John!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks great John!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Great!
Love the colors.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a beautiful rendition of a fantastic kit! Love it!


----------



## bosso (Mar 29, 2019)

What a fun kit to build!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I'd never really taken a good look at that kit before, and I hadn't realized it had a severed arm with it. In bosso's version, there's no question who sliced it off. In John P's version, it looks like Sinbad just came upon this possibly dangerous area. Do you suppose that's Aladdin's lamp in his hand?


Both are very different interpretations of the same scene. I think I prefer the color scheme John P used for Sinbad himself, while I really like bosso's stone work colors better.


Both works are excellent!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> It's a cap to keep the genie in.


I hate it when that happens!

Beautiful as usual, John.


----------

